# Pretty Good News, One step closer



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So, I received an Email from the rescue today and my references checked out. Next is the home visit, however I'm not sure what to expect, so i'm a little nervous. I think we live in a nice neighborhood, in a good house and its clean most of the time, but what are they actually checking? Am i supposed to have things purchased and ready for his arrival? Do i need to have the house doggy proof? I guess if anyone just clarified what goes on in a home check, I would greatly appreciate it (and so would my dear boyfriend...might be driving him a little cukoo with my anxiety).


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

It might depend on the rescue as to what specifically they look for - some have a checklist they use and others just sort of want to get a general feeling for you, your family and your home/yard.

I've done quite a few home visits for the rescue I work with and others, and have followed a check list for some, but for the most part, I just want to get a look at the house and yard to be sure it's dog-safe and to meet the family and other pets if there are any. By the time the home visit happens, the rescue usually has a pretty good idea that the family is going to be a good one, but does the home visit just to be sure.

They might ask questions about where you'll keep the dog when you're not home, how you will exercise him/her, where the dog will sleep, how long he or she will be alone everyday, - general things like that - some of which you may have already answered on the application. I always take a look at the yard. If there's a fence, I look to see that it's secure. If it's an invisible fence, that the family knows how it works and that is in operating condition.

I wouldn't worry about trying to make your home look perfect. As far as whether or not it's "dog proof", I just look for common sense kind of things - if you're a "dog person" your house is probably already "doggy proof" without even realizing it! 

You don't have to have things purchased and ready for his arrival - I mean you might already have things bought, but it's not like you have to have them obviously displayed or anything like that. 

It's more of an opportunity for the rescue to be sure the dog is going to a good family and to a good place. And like I said, by the time the home visit is being done, a lot of the background information has already checked out and the home visit is a verification of everything.

Many people have told me they were nervous about it, but I always tell them the rescue just has to be certain the dog is going to a good place and that the people are who they say they are.

If I'm doing the home visit for the rescue I work with, I usually tell them before I leave, if everything checks out, that they'll likely be getting the dog. But I don't do this if it's not my home rescue, so it's possible that they won't tell you - but don't worry if they don't.

Relax! It will be ok!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So after a little set back, we finally got the ball rolling again and we have a lady from a local rescue coming to check out my house. I'm still nervous at this point. I keep thinking that I'm going to fail since i don't have a fenced yard. Or maybe my house is too small. The good news is that in 48 hours it will all be over and then the excitement can begin again. Hopefully.


----------

